# B P- J head….



## Clogs (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi guy's, need a little help…..
been fixing up some job's on my J head……been going do them for a year or so…..

have been looking on line for a decent video of a J head strip out…..mine has no drive on the x axis (powering the quill)..there's no horrible noises at any time…...
I have to take the head off the machine so no problem there but it's just the little tricks of the strip out that I'd like to veiw
…..have tried to strip out the forward and reverse (quill) system  but only as far as trying to get the little ball out of the forward / reverse push rod selecter mechanism…..theres must be a burr as it moves when u push and pull the selecter but wont come out (have used a magnet), so can't get the spacer/ drive ring off…..anyway must have done some good as that all works now the drive ring behind the crank wheel now works in both directions but no up and down movement of the quill…..still no strange noises…..have tried to move the quill with the crank wheel but nothing so I guess it's either a broken woodruff key or a stripped gear…...
I only want to strip out the minimum necessary….prefering to leave the quill alone…..
any help or recomends gratefully acepted….
many thanks  Cloggs


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 19, 2014)

Most us seem to get a manual for rebuilding from h&w. www.machinerypartsdepot.com


----------



## RandyM (Oct 19, 2014)

+1
The manual is money well spent, that you won't regret. Good luck.

Oh, are you absolutely sure all the levers are in the correct operating positions? Everything has to be in the right position, just checking.


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 19, 2014)

Google on "Bridgeport Manual".
A whole bunch of free ones come up.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Wdnich (Oct 22, 2014)

The rebuild manual is well spent money. You can find a few videos on youtube, but not a complete one, showing the whole process. But a +10 on the rebuild manual. It is money that is well spent.


----------



## smallfly (Oct 26, 2014)

what  the guy's above  have   said--+3.  u  will never regret the  purchase.  re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## metalmole (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep get the manual....


----------

